
Ask HN: Best tool to write book to publish on Amazon/apple/eBook and print/POD - PixelPaul
So i am writing a technical book. And i want to get it out to the most places i can. I would like to publish it online as an ebook and print using a Print on demand service.<p>I have been going through so many posts on HN and other places, but i can&#x27;t get a easy answer.<p>The problem i am seeing is, if i use one tool. It will create a good ebook, but wont be good for a POD service, or amazon.<p>Can anyone recommend a single app for OSX that I can use that will output the final book for EPUB&#x2F;PDF&#x2F;MOBI and then can also be used for a Print on demand service.
Or if no single tool, maybe a easy process from a single point of writing&#x2F;editing?<p>I was playing around with the OSX iBooks Author app which i like, but i am not sure how good that will be with a service to POD and amazon.
======
dmitripopov
Disclaimer: I am the author of Helpinator - a single-source technical writing
tool. It is for Windows, but some of my customers successfully use it on Mac
via Parallels. It has EPUB/MOBI/PDF support.

I recently added LeanPub support too, so now you can publish the same project
on LeanPub too. Here's the blog post about it:
[https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/08/23/leanpub-
tutorial-...](https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/08/23/leanpub-tutorial-
publishing-your-book-using-helpinator/)

There's also a post by Davide Barranca depicting his experience on getting
LeanPub book published paperback with LuLu:
[https://www.davidebarranca.com/2019/04/printing-leanpub-
book...](https://www.davidebarranca.com/2019/04/printing-leanpub-books-on-
lulu/)

------
PixelPaul
Indesign ended up being the best, and using ingramspark

------
acangiano
LeanPub or SoftCover should do more or less what you're looking for.

------
ghettolabs
LeanPub +1

